
Measurement of Impulsive Thrust from a Closed Radio-Frequency Cavity in Vacuum - davesque
http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/10.2514/1.B36120
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125).
Normally we'd treat that later post as the duplicate, but there's unusual
appetite to discuss this article, which is currently at #1.

